# wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??



## andi32 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ja nicht gleich wieder das leidige Thema
NG - Filter oder andere Filter anstossen.
Aber hat den irgendwer ein Bild/Bilder von dem Ding?

Komischerweise finde ich beim Googlen nie ein richtiges Bild :-(

Gruß

andi


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hi Andy

Meinst du den vielleicht??!! Wenn ja, den findest du hier.


----------



## andi32 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo Werner,

danke für dein Bild.
Ich meinte allerdings ein Foto. Seltsamerweise ist auf der NaturaGart Seite auch immer nur eine Zeichnung zu finden.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hi Andy
Wenn du auf 
1.) Produkte
2.) Klares Wasser
3.) Filter

gehst, so findest du ganz unten rechts ein Bild eines solchen Filters. Zwar wohl auch nicht das was dir vorschwebt, aber immerhin!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo Andi,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4285/?q=naturagart+filter
Norbert66 scheint einen solchen Filter zu besitzen. Wenn er sich hier im Thread nicht zu Wort meldet, kannst Du es ja mal per PN/email probieren.
Im Forum kann man bei etwas längerer Abwesenheit schon mal den Überblick verlieren.


----------



## andi32 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo zusammen

danke für die schnellen Antworten, ist ja echt super hier.
Mich würden noch Bilder (Fotos) vom Innenleben interessieren, Ecken und Kanten usw. um die Qualität besser einschätzen zu können.
Ich bin aus Bayern, kann also nicht mal schnell bei NaturaGart vorbei schauen)

Gruß

Andi


----------



## cp21714 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo Andi,

ich habe gestern meinen Filter um das Grobmodul erweitert und gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Du findest die Bilder im _Album _unter _Technik am Teich_.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## andi32 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo CP21714,

danke für deine Bilder. 
Ich habe mir nun auch einen NG-Filter (Standard) geholt.

Gruß

Andi32


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

also ganz ehrlich, für mich sehen die Kisten aus, wie aus einer Bäckerei.

Kannst Du bitte mal berichten, wie das Teil läuft, wie hoch der Reinigungsaufwand ist etc.

Danke!


----------



## cp21714 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo,

das Aussehen des Filters ist doch vollkommen egal, wichtig ist doch, dass er gut reinigt. Zumindest das hat er im letzten Jahr hervorragend getan, in diesem Jahr ist leider die Algenblüte und die hohe Population an Fischen schuld daran, dass der Filter es nicht mehr schaft.

Gemäß Prospekt von NaturaGart ist der von uns eingesetzte Filter für bis zu 50 m³ geeignet, nun hat unser Teich ja ca. 125 m³, d. h. der Filter ist also eigentlich zu klein und müsste noch weiter ausgebaut werden. Dies sehe ich auch als wesentlichen Vorteil beim __ Filtersystem von NaturaGart, es ist jederzeit erweiterbar. Das haben wir in der letzten Woche durch einen Grobfilter getan. Wir hoffen damit die zurzeit sehr kurzen Reinigungsintervalle von 10 - 14 Tagen wieder auf die gewohnten 60 Tage zu verlängern.

Insgesamt sind wir mit dem Filter sehr zufrieden und die Reinigungsleistung ist sehr gut.

Einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Funktion des Grobfilters kann ich, nach der kurzen Zeit, noch nicht abgeben und werde das später nachholen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hi Christian,



			
				cp21714 schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> 
> das Aussehen des Filters ist doch vollkommen egal, wichtig ist doch, dass er gut reinigt.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, wenn er denn wirklich funktioniert.



			
				cp21714 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest das hat er im letzten Jahr hervorragend getan, in diesem Jahr ist leider die Algenblüte und die hohe Population an Fischen schuld daran, dass der Filter es nicht mehr schaft.


hmmm, da gehst schon los, eine richtige Grobschmutzvorabscheidung fehlt z.B.!
Deswegen hast Du auch Probleme mit dem Filter bzw. den Filtermedien.
Es liegt nicht nur an der Unterdemensionierung, da bin ich mir sicher.
Viele Faktoren müssen zusammen passen, was meiner Meinung nach bei gekauften Filter nicht so ist.



			
				cp21714 schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß Prospekt von NaturaGart ist der von uns eingesetzte Filter für bis zu 50 m³ geeignet, nun hat unser Teich ja ca. 125 m³.....


Ich persönlich halte von den Angaben der Hersteller nichts. 
Meistens sind diese viel zu hoch angesetzt, lasse mich aber eines besseren Belehren.
Bei 125 m³ Teichvolumen, glaube ich nicht, dass eine Erweiterung viel bringen wird, die Filterfläche ist einfach zu klein.
Aber auch hier, ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



			
				cp21714 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Funktion des Grobfilters kann ich, nach der kurzen Zeit, noch nicht abgeben und werde das später nachholen.


Das wäre nett Christian, berichte mal weiter und mach auch mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von der Verschmutzung etc.

Danke!


----------



## andi32 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt den Standard-Filter von NG seit Montag in Betrieb.
Ich habe keinerlei grobe Verschmutzungen (bis jetzt). Allerdings ist mein Teich neu.
ca. 35 m3, 40 m2.
Ich habe allerdings im Boden nur Sand drin und ca. 60 Unterwasserpflanzen.
Die Algenblüte hatte ich auch schon, sah schrecklich aus!
Nun habe ich gleich nochmal 3 blaue (die feinsten) SChäume reingesteckt.
Also habe ich jetzt 6 Blaue und 2 rote drin. Nun werden diese schön gleichmäßig schmutzig. Allerdings sehe ich an der Wasserqualität noch keinen
Unterschied.
Ach ja, ich habe die Pumpe Aquamax ECO 6000, die schaft noch ca. 100 Liter/Min bei 1 Meter Höhe. Da hab ich einen 2 Zoll-SChlauch dran und nun
habe ich mir noch einen SChieber bestellt, um das Wasser auch mal drosseln zu können.
Ich berichte dann mal weiter, wie das Wasser wird. (Fotos).

Gruß


----------



## chr1z (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

hi bin auch am naturagart filter interessiert .. wie ist das wasser?

danke


----------



## andi32 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

@chr1z

es ist erstaunlicherweise ziemlich sauber, allerdings eher braun als grün.
Ich mach am Wochenende mal Bilder und stelle diese dann ein.
Mein Filter läuft jetzt immer 12 Stunden am Tag, weil der NG-Filter eben ein bisschen plätschert, und ich will keinen Ärger mit den Nachbarn haben, obwohl ich (glaub ich) das keinen stören würde.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo  

soo bleibt die ganze Filterei rein mechanisch 
(wie beim Kaffee, 
der Satz bleibt im Filter die Inhaltsstoffe im Kaffee)

die angezeigte Leistungsfähigkeit KANN so nicht erreicht werden 

da sich nicht die richtigen Abbaubakterien ansiedeln können

bei jeder Neuinbetriebnahme werden die Abbauprodukte der Nacht (das Beste aus Kompost) 

in den Teich geschwemmt ........


die Plätscherei kann man durch Einhausung mindern

im einfachsten Fall :
4 Schaltafeln , 4 Schaumtafeln oder Gummimatten
2 Spanngurte , einem Helfer und  2 Bier  

mfG


----------



## chr1z (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*



			
				andi32 schrieb:
			
		

> @chr1z
> 
> es ist erstaunlicherweise ziemlich sauber, allerdings eher braun als grün.
> Ich mach am Wochenende mal Bilder und stelle diese dann ein.
> ...



auja ich bitte um bilder.
versuch doch einfach mal den filter 24 h/ pro tag laufen zulassen.
das die biologische filterung auch beginnt.
was für fische hast du drin?
hab vor kois einzusetzen.

danke und gruss chris


----------



## andi32 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo zusammen,

hier die versprochenen Bilder.
Werde noch eine Dämmung bauen und dann den Filter 24 h laufen lassen.

Gruß

Andi32


----------



## andi32 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo chr1z,

ich habe 10 kleine Goldorfen, 10 Bitterlinge (klein) und 3 Goldfische.
Jetzt lasse ich den Filter 24h laufen, mal sehn was sich so in 2 Wochen alles tut.

Gruß

Andi32


----------



## andi32 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hi,

habe nun den Filter 48 Stunden durchgehend in Betrieb, daß Wasser wird immer klarer. Am Anfang konnte ich ca 20 cm sehen und nun jedes Sandkorn in einer
Tiefe von ca 40 cm und die Pumpe kann ich klar erkennen in einer Tiefe von 1.10 Meter!.
Der NG-Filter leistet volle Arbeit. Gereinigt habe ich diesen noch nicht.

Gruß

Andi32


----------



## maarkus (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Entschuldigung, dass ich diesen alten Thread entstaube. Habe das Thema über die Suchfunktion gefunden und denke, meine Frage passt zum Kontext.

Ich habe den NG Standartfilter bei mir stehen, da ich meinen Teich demnächst mit Fischen besetzen möchte. Dieser sollte ja für meinen Teich ausreichend sein. Auch etwas größere Fische als __ Moderlieschen, etc. sollen in meinem Teich ein Zuhause finden. Welche Pumpe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtechnik/Pumpentechnik/Bach-und-Filterpumpen/


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hi Maarkus,
ich würde in Deinem Fall in die 300 €-Fraktion tendieren ! Du kannst auch bei Koi-Discount und den vielen anderen Anbietern eine preiswertere Pumpe mit vergleichbaren Kenndaten erwerben, oder eine Oase Aquamax zur gleichen UVP erwerben... .
Ich würde Dir zu einer Pumpe mit minimal 6 m³/h raten, und optimaler Weise eine mit 10-15 m³/h bei geringer Förderhöhe und kleinem Strombedarf (<= 1W / 1 m³/h !).
Im Falle einer Pumpe von mehr als 8 m³/h würde ich es für sinnvoll erachten, den Filter nicht mehr zu 100% zu durchströmen! Also je nach Pumpenleistung eine parallele Leitung 25-50 mm, und wenigstens 1 m lang.


----------



## maarkus (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Super, schon mal vielen Dank für deine raschen Angaben. Sind mit deinen m³-Werten die allgemeinen Leistungsangaben, oder die Leistung unter Realbedingungen gemeint?
Der Höhenunterschied wird so um die 2m sein.Je nachdem, wo die Pumpe stehen wird, wird die Leitung mal kürzer, oder länger werden. Der Teich erstreckt sich von der Terasse bis zum Einlauf am Hochbeet auf 7,5m Länge (Bild). Das heißt, die Leitung zum Filter wird wohl doch etwas zu lang, oder ist das nicht zu tragisch?
Das ist so eine Entscheidung, wo ich eigentlich nur was falsch machen kann 

PS: Sorry wegen der schlechten Bilder im Album. Die habe ich nebenbei immer mal mit dem Handy geschossen...


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: wer hat ein Bild vom NG - Filter??*

Hallo Maarkus,
die Länge der Zuleitung spielt keine Rolle, so lange sie nur dick genug ist - da hat NG ja gute Vorgaben im Katalog. 
Bei der Pumpenleistungsangabe von mir hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen - ich meinte 10 W elektrische Leistung pro 1 m³/h echtem Durchfluss, und nicht 1 W (das wäre schön ).
Wenn Du Deinen Filter 2 m oberhalb Wasserniveau (? :?) aufstellst, dann benötigst Du eine Pumpe, die auch ein wenig Förderhöhe hat.
Hier ist es Frage Deiner persönlichen Entscheidung, ob Du eine Oase Aquamax oder eine preiswerte Pumpe mit gleichen Eckdaten (! ) nimmst.
Wichtig bleibt, dass die Verrohrung in Ordnung ist. Vielleicht solltest Du in einem extra thread Dein Projekt zur Diskussion stellen, dann gibt es auch mehr Mitleser und Rückmeldung . Dort kann man auch über den Rest (Art und Zahl der Fische, Pflanzen?) diskutieren, der sehr wichtig für die Filtergröße ist.


----------

